# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Poison Taxin gestohlen.

## alfonso

Nach einer kurzen Diskussion mit Noox hier das Resultat zum Thema gestohlene Räder:

https://www.downhill-board.com/60403...tainbikes.html

Da ich das Forum nicht komplett zumüllen will mach ich jetzt keinen neuen Thread auf, sondern poste das Ganze nochmal hier.

Tatort: 
Berglen, Rems-Murr-Kreis

Tatzeit:
Sonntag, 21. November 2010

Hier die Daten:

Hersteller/Modell:
Poison / Taxin

Rahmenfarbe:
schwarz matt (war ursprünglich gelb - Originalfarbe ist noch zu sehen)

Komponenten:
Marzocchi Dirt Gabel,
Sun Doubletrack Felgen mit Conti Diesel Bereifung,
Hussefelt Lenker und Vorbau,
CMP Kurbelgarnitur und Kettenführung,
Shimano Deore Schaltung 9-fach,
Magura Julie Scheibenbremsen,
Leopardenfell Sattel

Sonstige Merkmale:
Bremshebel am lenker wurden getauscht.
Die Vorderbremse ist jetzt rechts(Motorradfahrer tun sowas ;-) )

Belohnung:
Wer dafür sorgt daß diese Drecksäcke erwischt werden darf das Rad behalten!
(Ausnahme: Sattel - Den hätte ich gerne wieder.)


Schöne Grüße,
Arne

----------


## noox

Hab's in einen eigenen Thread verschoben.

----------


## alfonso

> Hab's in einen eigenen Thread verschoben.


OK. Danke.

Wie gesagt, ich bin mal gespannt ob was dabei rauskommt.
Wenn auch nur ein Bike dabei wiedergefunden wird ist es die Sache Wert.

Bei meinem Rad geht es mir ja primär um die Chance, den anderen Kram den die Bande hat mitgehen lassen, wiederzufinden.
Das Rad an sich hat ja materiell gesehen nicht mehr viel Wert.

Grüße,
Arne

----------

